#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Onderwerp plaatser

## buchetta

hoi, de naam is dhr buchetta

ben een jongen van 55 jaar  :Smilie: 

ik plaats graag onderwerpen, sinds ik een eeuwige ban! heb gehad.
ik snijd daarom ook graag onderwerpen aan alsof het taart is.
omg..heb zo"n zin in taart.

tot gauw,  :Smilie: )

----------

